# Scouting Report for 3A2



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

North of Minot and West of 83

My in-laws tell me a large majority of the deer in that area are staying in the seeds and corn. Not really seeing much for deer up there. Does anyone else have any scouting reports for that area? Ussually they have them walking through their farm at night but they tell me this year with all the crops still up they are not moving around like ussual. My wife, 2 sons and I have quite a few tags and are hoping to fill them, we are more meat hunters than anything. Can't bear the idea of not processing with freinds and a few brews................. :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You'll get sme but it's going to be tough....wonder if the game and fish department would ever add an additional week at the end of the season. Many farmers are telling me that they'll be lucky to start harvesting the corn by the time deer season is windng down. Does anyone know if you can use the 2nd, 3rd....etc tags in the muzzleloader season?


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, you can use your extra doe tags for bow or Muzzle loader season but it is doe only and you must hunt in the unit specified on your extra doe tag.


----------



## quack_dealer1 (Oct 28, 2004)

I hunt the 3A2 area and havn't seen as many deer around there as i did last year. i think your right alot of it has to do with there being so many sunflowers still up and theres also been a few sightings of mountain loins in that area. we've seen them right behind our farm but i don't think it has much to do with the few deer sightings. If you aint to picky with rack size i don't think you will have any problems leaving with your tags full.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ditto, a colleague of mine has a ranch up there and he is complaining about the standing crop on his grandfathers land. They were out scouting on Thursday evening and only saw 2 deer in an area that has tracks all over! Hopefully some combines get out by then. I know in my area (2K1) it is the same way!


----------

